# Plastisol Transfers On any colour?



## VillainMX (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey guys, brand new to heat pressing (picking up my press today actually). Just had a quick question, I was checking out the proworld site and was wondering if the screen printed transfers can be applied to any colour shirt? Or are there different ones for light and dark shirts? Might be a dumb question seeing as I couldn't find an answer when I searched the forum...
Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Generally the transfer companies will say if it can be printed on lights or darks. But perhaps not if it is white ink transfers . No mention of it in the description?


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

If you click on an individual transfer it will tell you if it will work on light and/or dark along with other information for that transfer.


----------

